# installation problem



## gurkha (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi! I have computer AMD Athlon 64 x2 Core Processor 4200+, motherboard MSI K9N Ultra chipset NVIDIA nForce 570 Ultra MCP Chipset, DDR2 - 1 gb, HDD SATA Seagate 80Gb ST380013AS. HDD without bad blocks, motherboard with the latest BIOS.

I try to install FreeBSD 10.2, 10.1, 9.3 AMD64. When I created the partition I always select auto, but every time I get the same problem, error mounting partition /mnt: mount: /dev/ada0p2: invalid argument. I ask you for any clue, to solve this problem.


----------



## gurkha (Feb 28, 2016)

This problem appears when I press commit.


----------



## Ellicia (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi, do you have any other partitions on this drive or is this a clean drive?  I had ran into this issue with an instance of a fresh install, however I still had a partition table from a previous scheme.  After I had wiped all of the existing partition tables from the drive I was able to proceed with the installation.

If you do have an existing partition table, you will want to be sure that you do not need any of that data on the partitioned drive before you wipe the partition tables.


----------



## gurkha (Mar 8, 2016)

It s clean drive and BIOS showes my sata as 3rd IDE. I solved the problem. I installed the system on IDE drive.


----------

